# Clean on the outside.... but



## hornet (Dec 18, 2019)

inside of fuel bowl... carb was clean looking. Almost poured gas in tank thinking carb was probably as clean on inside as out. Gas tank was even clean.never seen this before.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

ewww. and how clean is the little brass tube in there as well. 

I have a Harbor Freight ultra-sonic cleaner from years ago that was cheap in cost, but it would clean that bowl out in a heart beat.


----------

